# What Hostess Item Will You Miss Most?



## MrsLMB (Nov 16, 2012)

With the news of Hostess and their woes it made me wonder what item or items you will miss most?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 16, 2012)

The only Hostess product I ever buy is their Ho-Ho's... about once a year I get a box. It reminds me of elemetary school lunches and my Bonanza lunchbox... so it's hard to say if they will truly be missed or not


----------



## qmax (Nov 16, 2012)

Sheesh...just when they legalize marijuana in my state.


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 16, 2012)

qmax said:


> Sheesh...just when they legalize marijuana in my state.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 16, 2012)

lol


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2012)

Hostess Cupcakes.  Always a favorite but I don't eat them often.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 16, 2012)

qmax said:


> Sheesh...just when they legalize marijuana in my state.


Too funny.. 


Wait. Maybe that's what Hostess needs to resuscitate their business.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 16, 2012)

Get them while you can on Ebay....  The price is higher, BUTT you can still enjoy them one last time.


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2012)

We have an outlet store in Malden, a couple of towns over. My girlfriend made a run on the place. She wants to save the wrappers for prosperity. 

I only buy the occasional loaf of bread. But only because they make a really small loaf. right now I have some slices drying in the oven by the light of the oven. Should I save them? I really need them for the holiday stuffing.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't had one in awhile, but for me it is the cupcakes. I also love snoballs, Suzie-Q's, Twinkies, pretty much everything.  But the cupcakes are my favorites.


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I haven't had one in awhile, but for me it is the cupcakes. I also love snoballs, Suzie-Q's, Twinkies, pretty much everything.  But the cupcakes are my favorites.


 
The yellow cupcakes with their orange/yellow frosting always called to me. But I always passed them up. Way too much sugar for me.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 16, 2012)

Addie said:


> We have an outlet store in Malden...


 
I just mailed a money order to Malden


----------



## kleenex (Nov 16, 2012)

The Hostess company has 30 brands that are going under posters.  A whole lot of empty shelf space coming.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 16, 2012)

None of the above. =)


----------



## Cindercat (Nov 16, 2012)

No more raspberry Zingers?!!! I love those! I don't get them more than once or twice a year though. Maybe that's why they're calling it quits.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 17, 2012)

I may have to hunt down a package of snowballs!

I'm sure iconic brands like "Twinkie" and "Wonder Bread" will get snatched up by other companies, but who knows if they will be the same recipes.  Other things like the pies, raspberry zingers, and snowballs, could become extinct.

I remember always wanting the hostess snowballs when I'd see other kids eating them in the lunch room.  My mom made all of the baked goods in our house, and things like snowballs weren't in the budget.  To think, I had to endure a childhood of homemade sweets!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 17, 2012)

Cherry pies, heated and served with lots of butter.


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I may have to hunt down a package of snowballs!
> 
> I'm sure iconic brands like "Twinkie" and "Wonder Bread" will get snatched up by other companies, but who knows if they will be the same recipes. Other things like the pies, raspberry zingers, and snowballs, could become extinct.
> 
> I remember always wanting the hostess snowballs when I'd see other kids eating them in the lunch room. My mom made all of the baked goods in our house, and things like snowballs weren't in the budget. To think, I had to endure a childhood of homemade sweets!


 
And no one turned your mother in for child abuse? What heartless neighbors you had.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2012)

None of the above. I can't remember the last time I had one. I used to get the apple pies regularly at work, but that was years ago.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 17, 2012)

Zereh said:


> None of the above. =)


Yeah, this is pretty much where I stand as well. I used to eat stuff like this when I was a kid, but I honestly can't remember the last time I had a Twinkie. I would guess it's been close to 40 years.


----------



## luckytrim (Nov 17, 2012)

Ring-Dings .......... Wonder Bread, the first sliced bread in America............

I agree that some mega-conglomerate will snatch up the brand names, but the product will probably never be the same.
DID YOU KNOW.......... Snapple owns, among other things, Dr. Pepper and Real Lemon.......
And remember how great Mrs. Paul's Products were until they sold out to Campell Foods in 1982, and when Pinnacle Foods aquired the Brand name, the product became......well, Cardboard!


----------



## kleenex (Nov 17, 2012)

4 Boxes of Twinkies with the super duper cheap buy it now price of 8 million bucks.

Help A Twinkie Promote U s Economic Growth | eBay



This seller is better with 10 boxes for a minimum bid of 1.5 million.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Boxes-of-TWINKIES-/160923795415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2577ce3fd7


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2012)

Do any of you old timers remember the TV show in B&W called Red Ryder? Well they were sponsored by Table Talk pies. That brand was bought by Continental Bakery. Hostess folks.


----------



## luckytrim (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep ! Red Ryder and little Beaver................. Little beaver was a young Robert Blake...........


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 17, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> With the news of Hostess and their woes it made me wonder what item or items you will miss most?



Actually I haven't had a hostess product in 30 years. But I'm afraid my niece will starve to death 

With all those preservatives no wonder she looks so young:<)


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 17, 2012)

I know I won't miss Twinkies, dry sponge cake filled with sugar and fat......never were appealing  to me.  I did enjoy the occasional snowball in my youth.  I'm not sure why I liked them except that the cake was moister because it was covered in marshmallow.  I really don't care much for marshmallow, but I LOVE coconut!  I think it was the coconut ;-) yeah that must have been it; the coconut!


----------



## chopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I hadn't had any of these goodies in a couple of years. Last night my Hubby brought a package of zingers home (three little zingers in a package) for he and I and our son. It sure was good. Too bad that they had to close down. Too bad there will probably be lots of businesses who will not be able to stay open. Papa Johns is catching slack for saying that they will need to increase prices and cut employees to part time. They have to do those things or they will also need to close down.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 17, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> No more raspberry Zingers?!!! I love those! I don't get them more than once or twice a year though. Maybe that's why they're calling it quits.


I was confused when I read this because I knew Zingers were a Dolley Madison product, so I looked it up. I had no idea that Hostess bought Dolley Madison out years ago!


----------



## bakechef (Nov 17, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> I hadn't had any of these goodies in a couple of years. Last night my Hubby brought a package of zingers home (three little zingers in a package) for he and I and our son. It sure was good. Too bad that they had to close down. Too bad there will probably be lots of businesses who will not be able to stay open. Papa Johns is catching slack for saying that they will need to increase prices and cut employees to part time. They have to do those things or they will also need to close down.



Trust me papa john's is far from closing, they are making a lot of profit!  The CEO is having no trouble maintaining his 40,000 sq ft. Mansion and 7 million dollar guest house!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 17, 2012)

I won't miss any of their products at all, but all those people out of work sure will miss their paychecks because their labor dispute closed the doors.  Very very sad.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 17, 2012)

If a labor dispute closed down the company, all this tells me is that they were on their way out already.

This is a terrible thing to happen to these workers, it's even worse this time of year.


----------



## chopper (Nov 18, 2012)

bakechef said:
			
		

> Trust me papa john's is far from closing, they are making a lot of profit!  The CEO is having no trouble maintaining his 40,000 sq ft. Mansion and 7 million dollar guest house!



His mansion and guest house have nothing to do with rather or not the business can remain profitable....but this is about Hostess, and I did not mean to get off topic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2012)

*What Hostess Item Will You Miss Most?

Oh, yeah, that's the topic...
*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2012)

Shrek just had the last of his Ding Dongs...I've been informed that I must buy any that I see while out foraging today.


----------



## chopper (Nov 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Shrek just had the last of his Ding Dongs...I've been informed that I must buy any that I see while out foraging today.



Go quick PF. You want the best wife of the year award, and this is the best way to get it!!!


----------



## Cindercat (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe there should be a contest for copy-cat recipes of Hostess products.  At least I wish someone would come up with an easy raspberry Zinger recipe. :hint, hint:


----------



## chopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Cindercat said:
			
		

> Maybe there should be a contest for copy-cat recipes of Hostess products.  At least I wish someone would come up with an easy raspberry Zinger recipe. :hint, hint:



Sounds good. I am waiting for one of our friend's here to post a zinger-like recipe!!!


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 18, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> Maybe there should be a contest for copy-cat recipes of Hostess products. At least I wish someone would come up with an easy raspberry Zinger recipe. :hint, hint:


 
I did a search for you and this is what came up several times.

Home Made Twinkies And Zingers
Makes 16
For cakes: 
1 (18.25 oz.) box yellow cake mix 
3 whole eggs 
1/3 c. vegetable oil 
1 c. water 
1 (5.1 oz.) instant vanilla pudding mix 
Filling: 
½ c. butter, room temperature 
½ c. shortening, room temperature 
1 t. vanilla 
¼ t. salt 
3 c. confectioner’s sugar 
1 (7 oz.) container marshmallow fluff 
For Zingers: shopping list 
1 (3oz.) pkg. raspberry Jell-O 
2 c. boiling water 
2 c. shredded sweetened flake coconut 
2 - 3 T. cornstarch 
16 Twinkie "boats," prepared with non-stick baking spray

Twinkie Boats:
Cut a 12x14-inch sheet of aluminum foil. 
Fold it in half lengthwise, then in half again widthwise. 
Wrap the foil partially around a spice jar lengthwise, bringing foil up around the jar and crushing the foil around the ends of the jar to make a boat-shaped baking form about 4 inches long, 2 1/2 inches tall, and 1 1/2 inch wide. 
Repeat with 15 more pieces of foil to make 16 boat-shaped baking forms. 
Shape the bottoms of the forms to be slightly flat so forms can stand up. 
Spray the forms with cooking spray, and place onto a baking sheet.
　
Make Cakes: 
In mixer bowl mix eggs, oil, and water until combined. Add cake mix and blend for two minutes on medium speed. Blend in pudding mix on medium for an additional 3 minutes until smooth. 
Place 2.25 oz. of batter into each "boat" and bake at 325° for 11-15 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center of one comes out clean. (Baking cakes at a lower temperature for a longer period of time reduces the "bump" in the middle of the cake). Cool completely. 

Make Frosting: 
Combine butter, shortening, vanilla, and salt in mixer bowl and blend on medium high for about 3 minutes or until mixture comes together and becomes creamy with no lumps. Add confectioner’s sugar and starting on low speed and gradually increasing to high, blend until light and airy. Add marshmallow fluff and blend on high until once again light and airy. 

For Zingers: 
Boil water, add Jell-O and stir to combine. Place in refrigerator for 15 – 30 minutes or until thick but not set. 
Place coconut flakes in food processor and pulse until flakes are very small. Dump into a dish and add cornstarch, starting with 2 T. and increasing if necessary to get a nice loose texture. 

For Twinkies: 
With a knife, cut a small slit in the top side of the cake. Using an icing bag, pipe a good amount of filling into the cavity, holding the shape of the cake with your hand to prevent splitting. Once filled, place cut side down on the cooling rack and continue to fill remaining cakes. 

For Zingers: 
Fill cakes as for Twinkies. Once that is completed, place the prepared Jell-O into a low baking dish or other container and roll the cake to cover completely. Move somewhat quickly to avoid completely soaking the cake. Placing the coconut in a similar dish, immediately roll the cake in the prepared coconut and place on the rack to set for approximately 2 hours. This lets the cake settle and "cure" for a bit.


----------



## Cindercat (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks. I should have known there would be a recipe out there. Hadn't gotten around to checking. I'll have to print this out & try it sometime.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 19, 2012)

Ho Ho's - definitely my favorite.  I absolutely love them.  A few years ago when they changed to a 3 pack I thought I'd won the lottery!  

A sad day....


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 19, 2012)

Sad.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2012)

not missing hostess here--not any, not a bit.  wouldn't even need all my fingers and toes to count the number of hostess cakes i've eaten in my life.
what remains a mystery to me is hostess's enormous popularity, and its longevity--why it has taken 80 years to shut it down....

paradoxically, saturday when i had to buy a replacement pc, the name i gave her was "twinkie"--go figure....  .


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2012)

vitauta said:


> not missing hostess here--not any, not a bit. wouldn't even need all my fingers and toes to count the number of hostess cakes i've eaten in my life.
> what remains a mystery to me is hostess's enormous popularity, and its longevity--why it has taken 80 years to shut it down....
> 
> paradoxically, saturday when i had to buy a replacement pc, the name i gave her was "twinkie"--go figure....  .


 
Well on this morning's news, a gentleman from Mexico is going to be buying the Twinkies brand. The sugar is cheaper in Mexico and cheaper to make. So Twinkie lovers, all is not lost. It didn't mention any of the other brand names Continental Baking Company owns.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 19, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Well on this morning's news, a gentleman from Mexico is going to be buying the Twinkies brand. The sugar is cheaper in Mexico and cheaper to make. So Twinkie lovers, all is not lost. It didn't mention any of the other brand names Continental Baking Company owns.



Could it be Bimbo?  That's a funny brand name!


----------



## kleenex (Nov 19, 2012)

*Long live Twinkies? Hostess, union to mediate*

Long live Twinkies? Hostess, union to mediate

They might be saved yet..


----------



## kleenex (Nov 19, 2012)

bakechef said:


> Could it be Bimbo?  That's a funny brand name!



That would be Grupo Bimbo..


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2012)

kleenex said:
			
		

> That would be Grupo Bimbo..



I got a kick out of the name the first time we went to Mexico and saw it in the grocery store and on the sides of their delivery trucks!  Still makes me laugh.  

It would make sense if they bought up Twinkies, it's a big company.


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 19, 2012)

kleenex said:


> *Long live Twinkies? Hostess, union to mediate*
> 
> Long live Twinkies? Hostess, union to mediate
> 
> They might be saved yet..


 
When I saw that I had to LOL at all the people who spent waaaaayyyyyy too much money scarfing up all the Hostess things they could find ... EBay has been insane !  Those people were paying hundreds for stuff.  And those who spent all their money buying up Twinkies to sell them as if they were gold could just be a little out of luck !!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Well on this morning's news, a gentleman from Mexico is going to be buying the Twinkies brand. The sugar is cheaper in Mexico and cheaper to make. So Twinkie lovers, all is not lost. It didn't mention any of the other brand names Continental Baking Company owns.



Wonder if the employees will go picket in Mexico.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 20, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> When I saw that I had to LOL at all the people who spent waaaaayyyyyy too much money scarfing up all the Hostess things they could find ... EBay has been insane !  Those people were paying hundreds for stuff.  And those who spent all their money buying up Twinkies to sell them as if they were gold could just be a little out of luck !!




you are hilarious, mrslmb!  twinkie scalpers and hoarders, you are getting your just desserts, how sweet....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 20, 2012)

bakechef said:


> Could it be Bimbo?  That's a funny brand name!


Probably about as funny as "twinkie".


----------



## Cerise (Nov 20, 2012)

Haven't bought their products in years.  If they do go under, it would be devil dogs & hostess cupcakes w/ the little white squiggles on top - for nostalgia's sake, since I ate them as a child. (Those little Drake's coffee cakes were good too.)

There's always Little Debbies


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Probably about as funny as "twinkie".



Great point!  LOL


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 21, 2012)

'twinkie twinkie little star......'

'how I wonder.....naw, '

You couldn't eat a twinkle. Twinkles? hmmm... think I'll write Bimbo.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 27, 2012)

Not something I'll be trying ... but it may interest some of you mourning the loss of the Twinkie:


----------



## Biff Studly (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like we're in the clear folks! And we may even get some beer flavoured twinkies 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...rewing-company-pbr-buy-auction_n_2158928.html


----------

